# The Legality of BubbleBags



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

I was wandering if Bubble Bags had any Legal uses? I want to order some but if thye get found what can I say?

Is there any other use for bubblebags other than hash?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 14, 2008)

Start growing as many herbs as possible. Tell them you use it to strain essential oils from them.







Seriously though. It's probably like having a bong...you can swear up and down you use it for tobacco until that test comes back positive for THC.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

is that a "real" reason to use them or could they know I was full of crap when i say that?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 14, 2008)

No, that was a joke, Cops are just people. I would think they know what bubble bags are just like you and me. Never think a cop doesn't know what any growing/bud equipment is. Just put yourself in the cops shoes. If you picked up someones bubblebags and said"Son, what's this?" and he says "I extract essential herbs from basil with it." would you believe him?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

ummm now that you mention it, before I started growing I would probably believ that... 

so basicly treat the BB as something you shouldnt have and keep them hidden.....right?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 14, 2008)

> so basicly treat the BB as something you shouldnt have and keep them hidden.....right?


I'm not positive but I don't think you'd want to get caught with any. Sounds like a manufacturing charge in the making imo.


----------



## Hick (Oct 14, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'm not positive but I don't think you'd want to get caught with any. Sounds like a manufacturing charge in the making imo.



..or "conspiiracy" to manufacture at least 
but I'm sure it's similar to grow lights/equipt. It isn't "illegal" to have it, 
I remember some people having trouble getting them through customs from canada, "several" years ago. Don't have a clue if it would still be the case. 
  I searched for a vendor nearby, and drove about 4 hrs. to pick them up w/ cash.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 14, 2008)

can purchase silk screens with diff. microns easily. 
I've even gone to the local print dude and got some used ones for free outa there dump. soak it in thinner and wash good. can work with them too  (not a "bag"...but you can rig em up to work. )


----------



## homegrown998 (Oct 14, 2008)

lots of good conversation, answers your question too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtJs_Uk8TlY&feature=related


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 14, 2008)

well with lights fans and all that I have vegtables that can justify me having those.... But with Bags if there is only one thing I could be doing with them then I wouldnt have a defense...

Im going to get some anyways, i was just wandering if they were materil i would have to hide....


----------



## kingsblend (Nov 1, 2008)

If you purchase bubble bags some of them say that you can extract oils from olives to make olive oil, and other herbs and ect. I do agree that most cops would not believe that. but if they are clean with no residue, you don't have any of the "finished product" on you, and if you don't have any other paraphernalia they can not say anything otherwise to you. I actually know people in culinary school who have used them in class to make your own olive oil


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 2, 2008)

just tell them it is your ice bag, or camp bag,   works for me..  i just say hey  its my camp bag.. thanks..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 2, 2008)

Just keep the bag in the growroom.. thats the lest of your worries IMO.
During transport I would just keep it boxed up..and take it straight home


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Nov 8, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..or "conspiiracy" to manufacture at least
> but I'm sure it's similar to grow lights/equipt. It isn't "illegal" to have it,
> I remember some people having trouble getting them through customs from canada, "several" years ago. Don't have a clue if it would still be the case.
> I searched for a vendor nearby, and drove about 4 hrs. to pick them up w/ cash.


 
Where did you end up finding them?


----------



## city (Nov 8, 2008)

OH MY GOD... are you guys serious. talk about pot head paraniod. think of it on the Culinary terms. Its Cheese cloth!!!.  Its also known as an Herb sachel for soups. when your done using it as a bubble bag. make some chili or soup with it. it will let the flavor of the spices in the water but you can remove it so you dont have to eat the herbs.... LOL.  Like a big tea bag.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*Well, It's alot finer than cheese cloth...But still can be used for foods and juices so I say you should say you use it to make apple juice, olive oils, and that he should buy some!*


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, ill just keep them with my "must hides". once i harvest my scrog i plan on buying some.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 10, 2008)

Remember that the law say that the prosucution must prove beyond a reasonable doubt that you are guily, you are always precieved innocent in the eyes of the law, so basically you should never have to tell anyone anything, bubble bags are not illegal... Bubble bags in themselves only prove one thing... That you have bubble bags... Not to mention that a cop on a drug task force specifically geared to stop marijuana production MAY know what they really are but the average cop, will have no idea what bubble bags are for, even with them saying bubble bags on the side, heck I know 70% of people on this form probably have no idea what they are, even as they read this thread...  Trust me you will be fine, however you get them, i have never heard of anyone getting busted or any type of hassle for bubblebags


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 10, 2008)

*Lmao best part of that post:




			heck I know 70% of people on this form probably have no idea what they are, even as they read this thread...
		
Click to expand...


Good point mang :aok:*


----------



## andy52 (Nov 10, 2008)

i too was thinking of ordering bubble bags.its just that i've never used them before.i do not grow alot of plants and i usually harvest 4 plants at a time.if the popo's would leave me alone,lol. would it be feasible for me to try to make hash with the few trimmings i get,as i surely would not chance using my bud.just in case i screwed it up.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey andy, I know a few others in your position and what they do is save the trimmings and pop corn from 2 harvests and then turn that into bubble, so it is like a treat that they have every couple of harvests.


----------

